# What pays your bills?



## cavman138

Not sure if this topic has gone around before, but if it has, sorry I'm going to start it again. How are your boat projects funded? What is your line of work?

I am an environmental scientist working for a lake management company. We manage lakes and ponds of all sizes from farm ponds to HOAs to commercial properties. We cover 7 states and their are only 15 people in the entire company, 10 of us are field workers. Its not the best job in the world and I'm always looking, but for now it pays the bills and is allowing my to buy my first house at 24 years old.


----------



## perchin

holy what the...... Scientist = not much pay??? Did you mean specialist? Anyways, congrats on your first house man =D> 

what pays my bills???....... my wife.. :LOL2: 

I'm a Tower Technician.....turned paper pusher  
We do everything from TV broadcast tower's, wireless internet, 911 systems, cell phones, just about anything at heights you can think of.

I'm pretty dissapointed..... I have been stuck in the office all week while my buddies are stacking a tower with the assistance of a helicopter. =P~


----------



## Jim

I'm a Computer Security Engineer at a Home Owners Insurance company in Boston. We have about 500 employees in 3 states. There are 2 of us who handle all the security issues, myself and the Security officer of the company.


----------



## Bugpac

Well, right now, 7 days a week working for a professional race team, Its fun but the schedule really sux..

Someday soon maybe I can do some fishing...


----------



## wasilvers

I'm a certified public accountant (CPA) working with small business' tax and accounting needs in the Milwaukee/Waukesha area - we do everything from bookkeeping, payroll, financial reports, taxes and audits. I work my rear off in the first 5 months of the year, but get to go fishing / hunting in the summer and fall. About the time all the fishing and hunting is over, it's back to tax season.


----------



## Gunner

Well, actually, you guys do.


----------



## Jim

Gunner said:


> Well, actually, you guys do.


 :USA1:


----------



## Hanr3

Gunner said:


> Well, actually, you guys do.




Nice! :mrgreen: 


I have a multiple jobs. :mrgreen: 
ISO Management Rep, Safety officer pays all the bills with left overs. 
Snow plowing, DJ'ing, auto repair, home remodeling pays for extras. Im always doing something. Oh yea, I have my own company I started last fall, its coming along slowely.


----------



## pamountainman

Army corps of Engineers


----------



## devilmutt

Youth Counselor for the Sheriff's Youth Programs of Minnesota.


----------



## po1

I traveled the world in the U.S. Navy now I travel the States and Canada as a over the road semi truck driver, This has allowed me the fun of fishing in many states during time off. So if you see a semi parked at your marinia or near your lake it could be me enjoying some fishing. I'm always searching for truck friendly marinas to park my truck to rent a boat or get access to fish.


----------



## hossthehermit

Safety coordinator at a paper mill.


----------



## Truckmechanic

I'm a diesel mechanic. Work for a LTL freight company.


----------



## KMixson

I am a GSE(ground support equipment) mechanic/fuel farm maintenance head mechanic for the Charleston International Airport. I work on the fuel trucks that deliver the fuel to the aircraft. I also work the fuel farm. Before I went to work at the airport I drove trucks for twenty years. I have over two million miles under my belt and have been to all lower forty eight states and Canada. I had to get away from driving. It was starting to get to me. I have been working at the airport since January 2001.


----------



## angry Bob

I've worked for a telecommunications cabling company for 18 yrs. now. Currently I'm an onsite tech for a large minning shovel company in Milwaukee. My tasks vary from installing cabling in the offices, as well as out in the shops with a lift. I also move all the computers and phones when they decide to play musical chairs. Right now I'm tearing out a ton of old cabling from one of their facilities so they can paint it and make it look pretty. I met my girlfriend while working there, and we just bought a house together.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I sell "All Things Plaid " a specialty line of clothing and house wear geared towards today's progressive angler


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Teacher and Coach. I also do some private baseball lesson and personal training which all money goes into my fishing/boat fund :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie

20 plus years in software development. Currently working at a small insurance company building and managing their internet sales applications.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput

Captain Ahab said:


> I sell "All Things Plaid " a specialty line of clothing and house wear geared towards today's progressive angler



Classic. Simply Classic.


----------



## BaitCaster

Gunner said:


> Well, actually, you guys do.



Not me! (although I do appreciate the work you American boys do).

I pay these guys (and I am very, very proud of them):


----------



## BaitCaster

Labour and Employment Lawyer.


----------



## Froggy

I am Director of Dining services in an institution formely know as reform type Schools ( many nicer names today) Basicaly our "Clients" 7-12 grade and option till age 21 have been provided to us by local County Judges at 150k a pop ( per Year) you guys pay for the miscreants we see everyday. Work is fun, we have many fights, mostly at Breakfast time when the meds wear off. Its a hoot! average IQ is 70.....( the kids). Side note, I used to be a Chef at Windows of the World, 107th floor, World trade Center. Leaving that job was a good move. [-o<


----------



## russ010

I'm a senior underwriter for one of the largest (well, the largest) insurance company in the world (for about 6 years now). I underwrite risk management programs for companies who generate atleast $700mm in revenues yearly. 

I'm also a member of the South Carolina Air National Guard. For the last 12 years, I've been a Satellite Communications operator for about 8... prior to that I was a PJ. I'm still doing SATCOM, but now I'm attached to a small outfit doing satellite imagery - this stuff would blow your mind. Think of google earth, that's what I do - but with MUCH more detail as to what you can see. I'm pretty sure I saw Captn's plaid shorts the other day when I downloaded the northeast pass for that day.. He's got a lot of pink and green plaids...


----------



## FishingCop

Retired police commander with 30+ years on the job. Living on pension, trying to save enough up for some plaid shorts..... :lol:


----------



## bobberboy

Captain Ahab said:


> I sell "All Things Plaid " a specialty line of clothing and house wear geared towards today's progressive angler



nice...and good way to revive the topic

I've spent the past 3+ decades working for art museums. I've been a carpenter/cabinet maker, designer and project manager for gallery installations with budgets as little as a few hundred $ to major multi-million $ building addition projects. I have a very cool job...


----------



## DocWatson

Retired father of 2 living on a pension supplied by my ex-wife. :wink:


----------



## breachless

I am the Technology Coordinator at a small Charter School in the Twin Cities that serves "at risk" kids grades 9 through 12. Really, Technology Coordinator is another name for the Network Administrator, only I don't get paid as much as a Network Admin... :| 

Still, I love my job. Looking to get out soon though so that I can find a job that pays enough for the wife to stay at home with our little girl, but if it wasn't for that, I would probably never leave this place...


----------



## dixie_boysles

Architectural Draftsman at local granite quarry in the Cut Stone Division


----------



## cali27

Restaurant Manager for a succesful Canadian chain.


----------



## sgtfletcher

Deputy Sheriff Sgt./School Resource Officer and Middle School Asst Baseball Coach


----------



## MassFisherman

hossthehermit said:


> Safety coordinator at a paper mill.




I thought all the mills closed down? I hate those stinky things..


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

GM mechanic



> and is allowing my to buy my first house at 24 years old.


congrats, thats been my goal for a few years now. getting very close to becoming reality just got a few more payments on truck and student loans left


----------



## Usmctanker

Former Marine, now I'm a Firefighter in Dallas Tx.


----------



## Troutman3000

City Planner - City of Snellville Ga


----------



## redbug

I am independently wealthy. Put I work for the local power company to keep me out of the bar all day 
I have 20 years responding to both gas and electric emergency calls. I get plenty of forced overtime 
I have already passed my base salary for the year and my fishing has suffered.
to the guys that are serving or who have served thank you for all you have given up so I can enjoy the life we all have here


----------



## lswoody

I am a Lead Man at a steel fabrication plant.


----------



## sum-kina

welder/fabricator
weeks check pays the bills and thing for the house and truck...
all the small walk in jobs are what i use for my extra money for my tin...
and i get to do all my work at the shop for FREE!!!!


----------



## Waterwings

Joined the Navy right out of high school at age 17, spent 21 yrs doing that as as a Hull Technician & Damage Controlman, retiring in '92. After that, spent roughly 4 yrs in home improvement retail (which made me crazy), and am now in my 15th yr of teaching high school. Seriously thinking about calling it quits after this year, and if I don't, I'll do one more year and that's it.


----------



## caveman

Commerical Electrician/Forman
I usually do medical work any thing from Doctors offices,Hospital remodels,mri,x-ray,cat scan,pet scan rooms .Get rooms wire and ready for equipment to be installed.
Just finished a cancer treatment faclity,now am remodeling a open Hospital (trying) it is hard to do when you have patients .Right now running two shifts one by day with me on site/one by phone at night when i should be sleeping #-o 

23yrs of this time to get out,But it is all i know how to do.


----------



## JMar650

I work in a federal prison.
Stupid people used to grind my gears but now I realize they are my job security. ](*,)


----------



## Captain Ahab

russ010 said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw Captn's plaid shorts the other day when I downloaded the northeast pass for that day.. He's got a lot of pink and green plaids...



I could feel your eyes [-X


----------



## Deadmeat

JMar650 said:


> I work in a federal prison.
> Stupid people used to grind my gears but now I realize they are my job security. ](*,)



We have much in common. I spent seven years in a morgue and many of the folks I worked on were folks whose last words were, "Hey, guys, watch this!" Oh, the stories I could tell.


----------



## Hooky1420

I'm a private investigator. Work is different everyday and allows me time to find some fish in the off-time.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Senior product designer for an automotive and heavy duty engine parts manufacturer.

I'm sure some of you have engine components on your truck, car, big rig, inboard boat or maybe even your outboard that is my handiwork.


----------



## Outdoorsman

Salesman for a chemical company...specialize in aircraft products....busy this time of year selling aircraft de-icing fluids world wide....I have opened new accounts in Austrailia and Germany (just using the telephone), also sell to quite a few large american companies that fly corporate jets, and charter services that offer jet charters....

This upcoming August will be 10 years at the same job...before that I was a machinist....

Outdoorsman


----------



## gouran01

I play Army 24/7. Started out as heavy construction operator nearly 11 years ago, moved on to fuel supply and now fixin to convert to career recruiter. Business is good and the family is well taken care of. I fund my projects by simply scheming money from the wife when she lets her gaurd down! Otherwise i have to beg and plead and explain why the new flux capacitor on the throttle control module is absolutely essential to mission completion and above all else SAFETY!


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Insulation...Commercial/Residential. 13 years and still going.


----------



## jixer

Journeyman Electrician/ Generator Technician

Mostly commercial, working on generators, power to cell tower base shelters,and driving all over Iowa and its bordering states.


----------



## DaveInGA

Ex Army (Helicopter Weapons Systems), 26 years of Electronics Technician and Telecommunications Tech. Support Engineer - went back to school and now I'm a Respiratory Therapist. Get lots of chances to fish with working 12 hour shifts at the hospital.

Gotta get my tin done so I'll have a boat to fish in.


----------



## brmurray

Respiratory Therapist for the past 13 years. However, I have just finished my Masters about a year ago and have been a part-time professor at Gorgia State University. Hope to be fulltimeprofessor in about another year!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Structural Steel Draftsman. It can be a cool job when we get a great looking or important building. I have drawn everything from high rises in NYC to The Kimmel Center in Philly to strip malls up the street.


----------



## Bugpac

well i recently changed jobs, now i get to work on this stuff..


----------



## BassGeek54

I've been an IT manager for an ambulance billing service for the last 10 years. Good company, good people to work with.


----------



## countryboy210

Field Engineer For A Cable Television Company. Most Of The Public Now Think Of Us As A High-Speed Internet Supplier Along With Phone Service, With Cable A Secondary Feature. Oversee New Plant Extensions & System Maintenance Of Just Over 2,400 Miles Of Fiber & Coaxial Lines.


----------



## fender66

I'm a photographer. Director of Photography at an engineering company called Hunter Engineering. Most mechanics will recognize that name. I have a fancy title for a one man show and I've been at it for nearly 13 years with Hunter. When I'm not behind the camera at work, I am a Photoshop professional or as I like to confuse people I say I'm an engineer of pixelated images. Before Hunter, I was one of 3 photographers in another commercial studio and when the studio wasn't booked...I ran a custom color print lab. Been in the industry since 1987.


----------



## lbursell

Shift Supervisor in a medium security state prison. Cut my teeth in a max unit for 7 years, then transferred home to be with the extended family. 18 years working with some of the best people in the world dealing with head bangers and window lickers. Weird hours, lots of people to answer to, hoping for boredom, stepping up when it gets exciting. Its the job you love to hate.


----------



## Bubba

Well, When this thread was started, I was unemployed....However since the end of August, I am a Draftsman. I work at a local machine shop which refurbishes & builds mining equipment. First job i've had that I can really say I am 100% happy with.


----------



## rweathers1

I am the Superintendent of a municipal water supply.Also ex-army (airborne)


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

As of right now I'm a Journeyman Roofer at one of the largest contractors in St.Louis.Have been for the last 23yrs,specializing in Single-Ply systems.Before that I was an ASE Certified auto mechanic at a few different "Service Stations".You younger guys may not know what those are,but the older guys should.For you younger guys,they were gas statoins that had "Full Service" gasoline and auto repairs.There are very few left here in St.Louis,of the 4 that I worked at over 10yrs,only one remains at the capacity it was when I worked there.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Congrats Bubba. Drafting can be a fun and challenging job


----------



## C.U. Fishin

Show Maintenance Supervisor, I take care of all the mechanical systems in a large Broadway/Concert venue during the performances and fix any issues that come up with electrical and plumbing(or whatever). The job for the most part is easy and interesting, on a good day I get things set and running and wait till the end to shut them down. On a bad day, well you don't want to know, and I can't explain it without using off-color language :roll:


----------



## TNtroller

work in a food distribution warehouse as the outbound load scheduler, read emails, look up order info, figure out where it will fit in the constantly changing puzzle with about half the pieces missing, and put up with idiots. yep, that bout covers it.


----------



## worminken

I was a Stripper for 20 years. Now, I just repair furniture 30 hours a week and work at Lowe's forty.


----------



## FishingBuds

I hold two positions

Production Manager of a window fabricator for 18 years.

I've accidently became a Therapist for a window fabricator for the pass 18 years :lol:


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

> Well, actually, you guys do.



I hunt people for a living............US Border Patrol. Been doing it for almost seventeen years. Before that City Police Plano Texas.
Don't believe the crap about: "They just come here to work." They Don't. Most come here to leach off the rest of who have paid into the system our entire lives..... Lately, the one's I have been catching are going to Detroit or Chicago, Why you ask? Two years free unemployment for all, and you don't have to prove your a US Citizen to get it. #-o That was 269 lbs of Pot there worth over if I remember right, $350,000.00.

"The problem with Socialism is that eventually you run out of other people's money." - Margaret Thatcher


----------



## bassboy1

Sgt. Stiglitz said:


> Well, actually, you guys do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt people for a living............US Border Patrol. Been doing it for almost seventeen years. Before that City Police Plano Texas.
> Don't believe the crap about: "They just come here to work." They Don't. Most come here to leach off the rest of who have paid into the system our entire lives..... Lately, the one's I have been catching are going to Detroit or Chicago, Why you ask? Two years free unemployment for all, and you don't have to prove your a US Citizen to get it. #-o
> 
> "The problem with Socialism is that eventually you run out of other people's money." - Margaret Thatcher
Click to expand...


Thank you for your service. Y'all certainly have a tough job, and as bad as it is with y'all working down there, I can't even fathom what it would be like if y'all weren't doing what you are doing.
:USA1: 


Me? I'm just a lowly student, doing aluminum fabrication/welding on the side, gradually building a shop setup and customer base as I go, hoping to be full time (having built the business up without acquiring a penny of debt) in a year or so. Until then, I'm just taking everything one step at a time, and jumping at opportunities when they present themselves.


----------



## one100grand

I'm a salesman, presently selling custom made window coverings. Before that, I sold advertising and before that, I used to sell produce to small mom & pop type shops & restaurants. It's not glamorous nor is it terribly complicated work, but I enjoy it when I don't have to deal with stupid people....wait...maybe I don't enjoy it...

My fishing and boating hobbies are supported by my other hobby - poker. I'm an aspiring pro poker player, but unfortunately I can't quit my job while my wife is finishing her masters degree - as soon as she's done, I will make a serious run at playing cards for a living. Someday I'd like to run a charter operation, but that day is nowhere near.


----------



## PartsMan

Partsman. :mrgreen: 

I sell Case IH parts at one of the oldest Case dealers.
F. W. Zaloudek Co


----------



## ejones1961

I treat wastewater for a poultry processing plant


----------



## Popeye

After 20 years as an Electrician in the Navy I retired and draw my retainer from them, The VA rated me at 90% disabled so I get a little money from them too. I also work for an energy services company. We do all kinds of things to help our customers reduce their utility bills from retrofitting lighting and AC systems to building small power plants for them. All customers are either Federal or state government funded in one way or another. My small part is as a Technical Specialist (plant operator) at a co-generation power plant where we provide all the steam and electricity for the North Chicago, IL VA and part of the Navy's Recruit Training Command. None of my endeavors require or allow me to wear plaid.


----------



## KMixson

I am a Ground Support Equipment/Fuel Farm Maintenance mechanic at Charleston International airport. I have been i various positions at the airport since getting away from driving trucks in 2001. I drove trucks for twenty years and I was burnt out as a truck driver. I have over two million miles while driving. I have been to all 48 lower states and Canada in my years of driving trucks. By the way, my favorite state is Idaho. I would see those guys standing in the streams fly fishing as I passed by and I wanted to that so bad. If I didn't have so many ties here in SC I would move to Idaho.


----------



## caten in wv

i work for the state of wv as a equipment operatior at the the dist force in dist 4 of the wvdoh the pay sucks but i love the job and love to go to work


----------



## one100grand

KMixson said:


> I am a Ground Support Equipment/Fuel Farm Maintenance mechanic at Charleston International airport. I have been i various positions at the airport since getting away from driving trucks in 2001. I drove trucks for twenty years and I was burnt out as a truck driver. I have over two million miles while driving. I have been to all 48 lower states and Canada in my years of driving trucks. By the way, my favorite state is Idaho. I would see those guys standing in the streams fly fishing as I passed by and I wanted to that so bad. If I didn't have so many ties here in SC I would move to Idaho.



I'm originally from northern Idaho, it's the greatest place on earth...as long as you don't need to work. The jobs there are few and far between, but the area can't be beat for the outdoors, I remember growing up we'd go hunting around 5 AM, hit the streams for trout around 9, hit the lake around noon, then head back out hunting around 4-5 in the afternoon. As soon as I retire, I'm headed that way!


----------



## TNtroller

+1 on the thanks to the Border Patrol man. Is that a co-worker in the tunnel opening or a bad guy?? GL and be safe =D>


----------



## stratosjoe

thank God its not my fishin abilities...I am a short ,fat, old quazzie retired ,partime Ins. agent with a fully employed happy to go to work as a school teacher wife (Bless her heart)... :fishing2:


----------



## jigster60

My pension pays my bills now...Plus the bride is a nurse......I spent 40 yrs as a railroad engineer for CSX railroad hauled coal to power plants so we can keep electricity flowing for the southeastern part of U.S.A....Now I'm retired and enjoying everyday of it......Sitting around in my plaid shorts...........................JIGGY


----------



## dixie_boysles

As ya'll know I work at a granite quarry as a draftsman. Every once in a while, i get to make a shop drawings (or blueprints as some like to call them). Here is a shop drawing that I made on AutoCAD for a Memorial base for the Army:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14942986/Shop Drawing_revision Layout1 (1).pdf

here is a shop drawing for some planter curb for the University of Baltimore:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14942986/14566 - Shop Drawings.pdf

And here is a shop drawing I done for Rolex (yes the watches). It is planters as well:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14942986/001.pdf


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Not a tunnel. In the mountains along the Arizona/Mexico border, south of Tucson, maybe a mile north of it. Found 6 backpackers hauling Dope across the border. Helo came in to haul the dope out because it was too far to carry ourselves.........Each bundle is aboit 50 lbs. The little guys in the photos are three of the six who were carrying the pot, doing the work US workers won’t do......... #-o I probably violated some of their civil rights here by posting their photos with their faces, you know, innocent till proven guilty and all that........Even if you catch these guys red handed with the dope, you can't get the AUSDA, Assistant US District Attorney to go on them, so it's catch and release. But don't any of us ever not pay a traffic ticket or run a red light, they would be all over us. See, it's a money issue, if you have a job and can pay the fine, they come after you. It cost the state and Federal Government money to house these in jail and they won’t make any money off it.......Good thig is, they robably lost their heads when they got back to Mexico for losing the dope........


----------



## Popeye

Drive them back to the border all high profile like and when you get there, hand them an envelope with a couple hundred dollars in cash, give them a big hearty handshake and/or big man hug thing that seems so popular these days and send them back across. Wave and smile and yell, "Thank you guys, see you next week" You won't.


----------



## dixie_boysles

off topic kinda, but I just seen where the border patrol jsut got some Ford F150 Raptors, that is badass!


----------



## dixie_boysles

Bubba said:


> Well, When this thread was started, I was unemployed....However since the end of August, I am a Draftsman. I work at a local machine shop which refurbishes & builds mining equipment. First job i've had that I can really say I am 100% happy with.



welcome to my world  I have a mechanical drafting degree, but work in Architectural drafting which is my first love


----------



## Bubba

dixie_boysles said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, When this thread was started, I was unemployed....However since the end of August, I am a Draftsman. I work at a local machine shop which refurbishes & builds mining equipment. First job i've had that I can really say I am 100% happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to my world  I have a mechanical drafting degree, but work in Architectural drafting which is my first love
Click to expand...


I have been into drafting since Highschool(took 3 courses of it there), and went to tech school for it as well, however I never did much on the architectural side.....had plans to in tech school but got a job before I could go through that course. However oddly enough, my first job was doing architectural stuff, I got a job working for Clayton Homes in their engineering department. I liked that job, but wasn't really satisfied and got a job closer to home as a truss designer, which is where i worked for 4+yrs(kinda got stuck there...still really wasn't happy), until I got laid off last New Years Eve. I was unemployed for 8months until I got found this job and luckily got hired on. I like both sides of things, but I think I enjoy the mechanical side of things more, so like I said....this is the first job I can say I couldn't be much happier with. I do alot of 2-D "shop drawings", but I also get to work with AutoDesk Inventor alot designing the machinery in 3-D....which I really enjoy.


----------



## 89Suburban

A lot of you's guys jobs and stories here are really amazing and a pleasure to read, thank you, and god bless our service men here and abroad.


I started cutting neighborhood lawns when I was 12, then a concrete accessory supply house bought some land behind my house and built a manufacturing and warehouse facility. I started sweeping floors there part time after school at 15, worked my way up the ladder doing every job in the place over the years and became the truck dispatcher for a fleet of 8 trucks covering 7 states 2 years ago. I have 22 years here and counting.


----------



## Popeye

89Suburban,

How do you have the platform on the back of your boat mounted? I have a ProTeam 190TX and thought about putting something like that on the back of mine too. On the other side though as I have my kicker motor on the Port side.


----------



## 89Suburban

It's mounted at 4 points with galvanized, self tapping, 1/4" thick, 1" long, 3/8" hex-head screws from Home Depot.

It holds up to me, 6'1", 335 LB climbing in and out all summer on top of my two fast growing teen-age daughters and thier friends when I drag them around all summer on the tube.  

I bought that platform 4 years ago for 280 bucks from a local marina here. It's been on 3 different boats so far and every time I sell a boat, it comes off and stays with me for the next one. I spend a lot of time on the water all year long, even in the winter time. It's peace of mind to have that there in case of an emergency....

When I can find the time and remmeber to do it, I'll take some close up pics for you to show it more clearly how it is mounted.

P.S> That moon phase sig thing is kick a$$.


----------



## Popeye

Cool,

I would tell you how to get that banner for yourself but am too technically challenged and don't remember how I did it in the first place. If you edit the state 2 letter code and replace Zion with your city name you should be pretty close to having it figured out. I put a space after the https so it wouldn't put another banner on here.

https ://banners.wunderground.com/weathersticker/sunandmoon/language/www/US/IL/Zion.gif


----------



## Deadmeat

worminken said:


> I was a Stripper for 20 years. Now, I just repair furniture 30 hours a week and work at Lowe's forty.



Chippendales?


----------



## gunny146

I'm the fuzz (15 yrs) and US Marine (18 yrs)


----------



## MOBowhunter

I am a Sales Rep for a wholesale distributor of Hunting, Fishing, Marine, and Camping products. Marine products are a new line for us but should come in handy as I redo the boat that I just inherited. That and advice from guys on this site will be very useful.


----------



## fender66

MOBowhunter said:


> I am a Sales Rep for a wholesale distributor of Hunting, Fishing, Marine, and Camping products. Marine products are a new line for us but should come in handy as I redo the boat that I just inherited. That and advice from guys on this site will be very useful.




Hey MOBowhunter.... Welcome to TinBoats...that sounds like an awesome job and with great "outdoor" fringe benefits. Glad you live around 30 minutes from me. Wanna get a beer? :mrgreen:


----------



## MOBowhunter

You have hit upon one of my other favorite hobbies, drinking beer. Maybe we can get together for one or ten sometime after the holidays.


----------



## SkagBass

The company I work for makes MLS Software for the Real Estate industry. I am a GIS Specialist (Geographical Information Systems) - I take GIS data provided by county agencies and display it on a mapping application as part of the MLS Software.

I also create custom fishing maps for every lake i fish, but that doesn't pay any ones bills.


----------



## Troutman3000

SkagBass said:


> The company I work for makes MLS Software for the Real Estate industry. I am a GIS Specialist (Geographical Information Systems) - I take GIS data provided by county agencies and display it on a mapping application as part of the MLS Software.
> 
> I also create custom fishing maps for every lake i fish, but that doesn't pay any ones bills.




I do GIS as well. How are you using it for fishing applications?


----------



## Mpd165

I'm a patrol Sergeant for a local police department and the wife is going to nursing school full time.


----------



## thad.

I was in sales for most of my life and then got into the mortgage business. I was managing a brokerage in 2004 when I decided 'enough is enough'. I couldn't stand the thought of being cooped up in an office for 50-60 hours a week any more.

Now I own a pressure washing, roof cleaning, and window cleaning business.


----------



## fender66

thad. said:


> I was in sales for most of my life and then got into the mortgage business. I was managing a brokerage in 2004 when I decided 'enough is enough'. I couldn't stand the thought of being cooped up in an office for 50-60 hours a week any more.
> 
> Now I own a pressure washing, roof cleaning, and window cleaning business.



I have a roof and windows. What an amazing coincidence! :LOL2:


----------



## thad.

fender66 said:


> thad. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in sales for most of my life and then got into the mortgage business. I was managing a brokerage in 2004 when I decided 'enough is enough'. I couldn't stand the thought of being cooped up in an office for 50-60 hours a week any more.
> 
> Now I own a pressure washing, roof cleaning, and window cleaning business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a roof and windows. What an amazing coincidence! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Now if you only had some sort of siding....
:LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

thad. said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thad. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in sales for most of my life and then got into the mortgage business. I was managing a brokerage in 2004 when I decided 'enough is enough'. I couldn't stand the thought of being cooped up in an office for 50-60 hours a week any more.
> 
> Now I own a pressure washing, roof cleaning, and window cleaning business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a roof and windows. What an amazing coincidence! :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now if you only had some sort of siding....
> :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I DO, I DO! Now this is just too weird. What are the odds. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Navy Corpsman, 5 years now


----------



## lbursell

And - One Hundred Posts for this Thread !

One of the best and (to me, at least) most interesting threads on the site. Have loved finding out what the other guys here do to pay the bills. What a broad spectrum it is. To you new members, keep the thread going.


----------



## Specknreds

I'll try to make this short. I'm a third generation sawmill hand. My grandfather built sawmills all over the world. I started team roping, calf roping, and bulldogging at 13 years old. I went pro at 17. It made me a good living paying for college and starting up a successful trucking company. I roped in the pro's until I got married at 25. It sucked that I had to grow up, but I made a good run having fun while it lasted. I still helped out my family on the sawmill till they shut it down in 03'. I was getting really burned out with the trucking company and sold the majority of the stock in the company. I now work for a very large marine and land defense contractor. I started out as a "sparky" high voltage electrician and I am now over a branch facility. I plan on retiring as a charter boat captain, what I truly love, just being on the water.


----------



## onelochevy

I actually work for the same company as specknreds. Don't love the job but it pays the bills.


----------



## usingmyrights

I'm new here so I guess I'll start being social. I'm a corrections officer at a max security forensic mental health unit.


----------



## fender66

usingmyrights said:


> I'm new here so I guess I'll start being social. I'm a corrections officer at a max security forensic mental health unit.



Great to have you aboard. Don't be afraid to be more social. We like when we can add to the "family". Welcome!


----------



## Brine

Just realized I never posted to this thread.

I'm an operations manager for a custom closet company. Been with the company for 12+ years.


----------



## Blue Jacket

20 Years U.S. Navy Cryptology, 12 years Industrial Security, 12 Years as Medical Informational Specialist. Currently retired and enjoying life with the wife.


----------



## fender66

Brine said:


> Just realized I never posted to this thread.
> 
> I'm an operations manager for a custom closet company. Been with the company for 12+ years.



Brine....bring one of those closets up here for me. My wife has taken over ours. I don't fit anymore! #-o


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized I never posted to this thread.
> 
> I'm an operations manager for a custom closet company. Been with the company for 12+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brine....bring one of those closets up here for me. My wife has taken over ours. I don't fit anymore! #-o
Click to expand...


Is that one way of saying you've come out of the closet?


----------



## lbursell

usingmyrights said:


> I'm new here so I guess I'll start being social. I'm a corrections officer at a max security forensic mental health unit.



Welcome to another under-paid, unappreciated and over-worked corrections professional.


----------



## HuntOR

I am paying for my boat project by working as a Firefighter/Paramedic. Love the job, it's just unfortunate that someone has to be having a bad day for me to be busy.


----------



## usingmyrights

I've been doing corrections now for a few years. Started working the jail of a major city (JSO). Been at my current for a little over 3 years. Hoping to make Sgt on one of the next couple sgt interviews. I like in my last interview about if I think that policy should never be broken. I broke one that it clearly states in bold not to do what I did. So you can guess my answer to that.


----------



## cavman138

Wow, I'm glad I started this. I have learned a lot about all y'all. Nice to know we have so many different people on here.


----------



## bcbouy

im an equipment operator for metro vancouver.been here for 15 years.when i need extra $ i do a couple of overtime shifts,which really seems to tick some people off when i say that,but i get paid really well.


----------



## LonLB

Currently Un-employed, and seeking meaningful employment.

This past year I worked removing, and installing docks, boat hoists, delivering boats, minor repairs etc.
This brings in enough income, but insurance from my wife's job has gotten so expensive that job shopping has virtually become insurance shopping. :shock: 


Otherwise I was department manager at Azure boats/Bennington Marine. I was there for 10 years. I was in charge of engine installation and hull prep departments, and worked on special projects with engineering/marketing in my department. We sold out to Sea Fox, and I can't relocate because I share custody with my ex wife of my son, and because I love fishing here. There are more important things in life than $$$$

I've been around boats, and boating, as well as the industry long enough that I'm seeking employment at other companies.
Starcraft, Smoker Craft, Rinker, Polar Kraft, to name a few.


----------



## perchin

LonLB said:


> Currently Un-employed, and seeking meaningful employment.
> 
> This past year I worked removing, and installing docks, boat hoists, delivering boats, minor repairs etc.
> This brings in enough income, but insurance from my wife's job has gotten so expensive that job shopping has virtually become insurance shopping. :shock:
> 
> 
> Otherwise I was department manager at Azure boats/Bennington Marine. I was there for 10 years. I was in charge of engine installation and hull prep departments, and worked on special projects with engineering/marketing in my department. We sold out to Sea Fox, and I can't relocate because I share custody with my ex wife of my son, and because I love fishing here. There are more important things in life than $$$$
> 
> I've been around boats, and boating, as well as the industry long enough that I'm seeking employment at other companies.
> Starcraft, Smoker Craft, Rinker, Polar Kraft, to name a few.



Do you have any interest in climbing towers? How old are you? Do you mind traveling away from home for extended periods?

My company is looking at expanding from 10 crews to 15 crews in the next couple months.


----------



## Popeye

perchin said:


> Do you have any interest in climbing towers? How old are you? Do you mind traveling away from home for extended periods?



Dude, I've seen some of the towers you climb. Don't you guys have to get O2 certified and wear O2 masks when you're up that high? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonhig

Hey guys, I'm John and a newb here. I bought my first boat a few weeks ago....12' Mirrocraft with a 18 hp Evinrude. Waiting for the spring thaw to make it my own.

The good state of New Jersey pays my bills...I'm a 26 year vet of the State Police. Soon to be retired. Woo hoo!


----------



## fender66

Jonhig said:


> Hey guys, I'm John and a newb here. I bought my first boat a few weeks ago....12' Mirrocraft with a 18 hp Evinrude. Waiting for the spring thaw to make it my own.
> 
> The good state of New Jersey pays my bills...I'm a 26 year vet of the State Police. Soon to be retired. Woo hoo!



Hey Honhig....welcome to TinBoats....and thanks for your service. We have a couple of your brothers here from different parts of the country. Glad to have you here.


----------



## moi

opcorn: Been retired for years but got some high yield investments that keep the Sylvan & 20 hp Merc running & fresh Senkos available when needed. :beer:


----------



## Jim

moi said:


> opcorn: Been retired for years but got some high yield investments that keep the Sylvan & 20 hp Merc running & fresh Senkos available when needed. :beer:



Moi,
YOur going to have to take me out fishing at least once this year! 8)


----------



## Pops14

Journyman Carpenter Local #319 and currently General Foreman for the construction division of one the largest drugstore chains in the country


----------



## FishyItch

I teach chemistry to 16 year-olds.


----------



## moi

Jim[/quote said:


> Moi,
> YOur going to have to take me out fishing at least once this year! 8)


 
:LOL22: Maybe we could make that happen.........except, ever since I got my own boat, the wife has become a real fishin' fan & doesn't let me go out alone. Got her first 5# plus largemouth last season.


----------

